# Betta care confrontation ar Craft Warehouse



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday I went into Craft Warehouse in Medford, OR to look for bamboo and large rocks for my tanks. I was surprised to see shelves of bettas! They actually had some lovely fish, but then I saw one little guy hidden behind all the others, stuck behind the displays. I couldn't tell you his color or his tail-type. He is a shade of sickly grey right now, and his fins are so clamped as to be too stiff to even wag when he swims. I got the attention of the lady in the department and asked about him. She told me this: "he is just like that- he has been like that for months, so that must just be his fins. We have been treating him." I asked what with, she replied "love and TLC. And ick medicine". I told her that was good, because he didn't have ick. She said, "Well, thats just how his fins are. He is the store pet, and not for sale". So they were keeping this "extraordinary" betta because they "liked" his unusual fins. His name was Kevin, and apparently they had had him in that little cup, stuch behind everything for MONTHS, so "he must be just fine". Wow. Then she told the other lady not to sell him to me- to pull him off the shelf because if he was "so sick" she couldnt sell him anyway. I burned rubber to the checkstand with him before they could wrestle him from me. Today, Kevin still looks like crap, with all of his fins clamped from the caudal peduncle outward. They wave slightly in the hospital tank though today. He is in such bad shape though that he seems to prefer swimming backwards. Sad guy, freaking rude wenches at the craft store. But Kevin has a chance now to be more than a sick sad store "pet" dying slowly. :evil:


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Its a shame when things like that happen in the stores. I'm lucky that my local petco actually takes decent care of their fish. I rarely see any dead fish or dirty cups.

Its good that you saved him though! I won't be the only person asking for pictures!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations on your rescue..but in a Craft store, what are they trying to say..buy your craft decor, and fish in the same store, because in thier minds, and most people who are now associating fish with home decor.. I would write to that particular company..and ask why they are selling fish in a craft supply store??


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen bettas sold everywhere... at the local korean supermarket... at a 99c store.... :/


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Bettas in a craft store. Ugh. Some humans just suck. You though do not suck therefor I would high five you. Congrats on your rescue! I hope kevin pulls through and gets awesome.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats an odd place to sell bettas...anyway, im glad you grabbed him! hopefully with some real TLC and proper care he will live, and thrive like all bettas should


----------



## bettasareawesome (Jul 9, 2012)

Could you get a picture of him?


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

No, I can't. He passed away and is buried now under the rose bush. I did what I could, but he never would eat for me, so I am not at all surprised. He was in very very bad shape.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm very glad you at least tried. I'm sure it was just too late for the poor fella  I would write to that company if I was you like lelei said, especially for how rude they acted as well. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i get into a situation like this almost every time i have to go to walmart. i've had people who work in the pet department listen to me occasionally. one time i actually went off on the store manager, just to have him dismiss me and tell me he doubts i know better than their supplier, who apparently tells them to feed the bettas only once or twice a week, and that it's totally okay to keep their cups only half full, and stacked so that most of the fish can't get oxygen. i've actually considered going in with a handful of fish bags and stealing them, but i've got a kid now. otherwise, i'd take a petty theft rap to save a few dozen lives.


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

> i've actually considered going in with a handful of fish bags and stealing them, but i've got a kid now. otherwise, i'd take a petty theft rap to save a few dozen lives.


I have a border collie mix that I got off a farm once. She had 9 other pups, and one didnt sell so she kept him. I found out he wasn't neutered, so arranged for him to come visit his sister for a week. Somehow, he lost his balls while he was here... whoops! Then a few months later, she called me and said "We are going to put Timbre to sleep, thought you might want to know because you put so much money into him" all nasty-like. I asked if I could come say goodbye (her reason was they had three dogs, and could only take two where they were moving. So kill the 12 mo old dog, that makes sense, right?). "No, there won't be anyone here. I am leaving for work in a minute." Soooooo.... I waited an hour and called back. Got the machine. Got into my car, and drove over to her house. Climbed the electrified barbed wire fence and took Timbre home. I called when I got there and told her what I had done, and that she could go......well, copulate... herself. Never heard from her again, but as I pointed out to her, the property belinged to my grandmother, and good luck getting any charges brought up. Timbre and his lovely singing voice (he howled, thus "Timbre") got a fabulous new forever home.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awh! what a Devil that lady was, and those 2 workers! people these days... smh im glad the fish and dog were rescued!


----------

